# What Motor For The Mini T???



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey you mini T addicts! tell me what you think is the best motor out there for racing these things and why! :wave:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

MR T: For fooling around in the house or some other small area stick with the stocker, it's fun and it'll last quite a while. For more speed, the Losi speed motor will give you more zip and it bolts right in. For racing and pure power, the Speed 300 motor (also known as many names like chubby tubby,wattage 370, Ruby, Krystal 3, etc) seems to be the motor of choice but you'll need a different motor plate to make it fit, or be willing to do alittle drilling and dremeling to your stock plate. You can buy a Wattage 370 from Hobby People for around $10. And we're talkin' wheelstands from a dead stop with good traction. Then there's the Monster Horsepower motor which I have not personally tried but many people I've talked to say is insane stupid fast. A few people have told me there's wasn't as fast as a Speed 300, but at least you can change brushes.
More power doesn't always mean faster... driver ability, setup and the type of racing (oval or offroad) not to mention gearing have alot to do with what makes the best motor for you. 
What type of racing are you getting into?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

k1m said:


> MR T: For fooling around in the house or some other small area stick with the stocker, it's fun and it'll last quite a while. For more speed, the Losi speed motor will give you more zip and it bolts right in. For racing and pure power, the Speed 300 motor (also known as many names like chubby tubby,wattage 370, Ruby, Krystal 3, etc) seems to be the motor of choice but you'll need a different motor plate to make it fit, or be willing to do alittle drilling and dremeling to your stock plate. You can buy a Wattage 370 from Hobby People for around $10. And we're talkin' wheelstands from a dead stop with good traction. Then there's the Monster Horsepower motor which I have not personally tried but many people I've talked to say is insane stupid fast. A few people have told me there's wasn't as fast as a Speed 300, but at least you can change brushes.
> More power doesn't always mean faster... driver ability, setup and the type of racing (oval or offroad) not to mention gearing have alot to do with what makes the best motor for you.
> What type of racing are you getting into?


I iwll be racing the mini T on a road course mostly, sometimes with jumps sometimes without, I currently race a HPI pro4, and Calandra 6 pack 12th I have been racing for the past 20 yrs and have a ton of 10th and 12th motor knowledge but when it comes to these minis its all new! I thought of using the speed 300 out of my helicopter, I upgraded the motor in it already.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I thought of using the speed 300 out of my helicopter


That oughta make it fly.

(Sorry, I couldn't resist grabbing it before some other joker did! :jest: )


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

good one Nil


----------

